# Why did you pick your breed?



## hdimensions (Oct 10, 2008)

I know that a lot of pigeon fanciers have several different breeds but I always wonder and ask people why the picked the breed or breeds they raise. I personally raise Homers. I have had rollers in the past but they just did not keep my interest up like the homers. I have attended shows and there are so many different breeds. 
So let me ask you why do you have the breed or breeds that you have?

Steve


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've always liked my homers the most because it's neat how they come back from so far. I like just about anything that will fly, and I liked my rollers for a while but like you said, they just weren't quite as interesting. I think with homers its a bit more exciting.
Either way I love all my birds. Right now I've got a pair of Indian Fantails, a pair of Lahores, and my Satinette George along with the homers. I've also had Flights, rollers, kings, carneau, runts, helmets, nuns, and WOE's at one time or another, and they were all great


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

6 Homers-My dad use to race them and so did i.
13 Chinese owls-Got some from a guy who gave me them and kinda go more n more now got about 13. And they are one of the main clubs around here.
10 Classic Old frill-Found some at a auction and like them so i went to somones squab farm and picked up some more he had like 200. And really like them ever since. They are a calm bird and i enjoy watching them go at eachother lol.
2 Old german owls- Dad like them so he bought them


----------



## BabbaYagga (Jun 24, 2005)

I love homers because when they fly they are so beautiful and inspiring. They just flick their wings and shoot through the sky. There is something in seeing your birds circling in the sky on their way home that surpasses description. 

While many other breeds are very pretty, I like that homers have a natural look and were not bred for extremely exaggerated physical characteristics. I like being able to fly my birds, rather than just having them sit in a loft and look nice. Granted, other breeds fly and some can even perform, but none fly like the homer. They're better at escaping hawks, they're good parents and very easy to raise, and training them is fun, though a challenge. 

That being said, I never really "picked" any of my breeds. My first pigeons were homers because I didn't know other breeds even existed. My other breeds I got by accident! But homers will always be my first choice.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I was looking for a bird that you can release and comes back. Homing pigeons fit the bill so I got them. I've had these birds before: parakeet, finches, parrots, mourning doves. While interesting on their own, I can't bear the thought of caging them. I feel like I am depriving them of their freedom--the freedom to fly.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a homers, rollers, tumblers, and highflyers. My favorite would be the pakistai highflyers i have. They were imported from India 2 years ago, and they had youngsters and now i have two generations. I like them because they fly for 15-16 hours straight and really high. Plus hawks don't tend to go as high as them


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Most of my birds were given to me, as they needed homes-and they are homers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Homers again.....like the others said, love to watch them fly, they are the athletes of the pigeon world. even though training is time consuming, you feel you are "doing" something with your birds as to opposed to the fancy breeds. I think it is fun to have both flying and "pretties" as i call them, because they give interest in the loft. Figuritas are my second fav, because they are a jaunty little bird and so cute because they are so small...I like little birds, one day I would like some portuguese tumblers, as you can loft fly these little birds and they come in all different colors, you never know what your going to get with them, so they kind of have the best of both worlds..but so far homers do rule!


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

modenas.

you can't help but feel sorry for those chubby balls.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Garden fantails. I wanted birds which could come and go as they please. They live in a dovecote and are totally free flying.

I also have homer/racers which I bought thinking that I would start a 'dove' release business. I never got around to promoting the business but the birds just about pay for their own keep. Sadly, due to neighbourhood cats, they can not have an open loft.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have racers. That was the first type of pigeon I even knew about. I don't think I was aware of the different breeds back then.
I love to watch them fly and where we sit in the woods, Rollers or High Flyers or any type of bird like that would do me no good. I wouldn't be able to watch them for all the trees.
IF I ever quit racing, I'll still have some homers, but there's a million other types I would LOVE!


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

I like all breeds ......high flying tumblers being my fav though......


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I chose my current "breed" of pigeon because they were so incredibly large and magnificent. Had homers growing up but that hobby was cut short early on. In my adult years, I decided to get back into pigeons and find a breed that would suit my lifestyle.

Giant Runts were a breed I knew about but never had an opportunity to see or even purchase until later on in my life. Once I saw these huge pigeons, I knew they were perfect for me!

They are completely domesticated and have to live their lives under total human care. They don't fly much, far or very long so a life in captivity is really their only way to survive. They simply can't survive without human care and I also felt I was rescuing these birds because normally, they are destined for the table. 

They aren't really very different from other pigeons, otherwise. Food requirements, general considerations are pretty much the same just that they are hindered in flight, so this makes them more dependent and better pets for me.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I picked 'ferals'...because they were among the Wild Birds I would put Seed out for..and also, because I found an injured one long ago, which led to the situation of my aiding any sick or injured or logistically orphan Baby Bird.


If I were to intentionally elect a Pigeon breed to be involved with, it'd probably be English Carriers, Pouters, and Dragoons...


Once I move, and have larger/better accomidations, I will seek out some of these...just for fun.



Phil
l v


----------



## Homer87 (Nov 2, 2008)

I raise Homers, to me i think these are the best birds i have ever kept. I love to watch my Homer fly in its flock, and i just love how Homers find there way back from such a far place that they don't even know. i always watch Racing Homing Pigeon clips on youtube everyday, thats how much Homers are to me. i don't have the best yet, but will soon.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*I love ferals!*

I've seen many wonderful breeds, but I've got a soft spot for the common or garden ferals, with their infinite and unorthodox variations in colour, pattern, personality and behaviour!
My pet Piper is an ex-rehab blue bar who cannot fly enough to be released, and I wouldn't swap him for his (or even my) weight in gold!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Teresa said:


> I've seen many wonderful breeds, but I've got a soft spot for the common or garden ferals, with their infinite and unorthodox variations in colour, pattern, personality and behaviour!
> My pet Piper is an ex-rehab blue bar who cannot fly enough to be released, and I wouldn't swap him for his (or even my) weight in gold!


My sentiments too! I love these little guys. In the years we have rehabbed we have also taken in utility Kings, English Carriers, New York Flights, and a few that I don't know what they are - tumblers/rollers. They are all wonderful pigeons. My next favorite after the ferals would be the beautiful Kings. Their temperament, at least ours, is really nice.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*For me....*

I love the whole challenge about the homing pigeons...I was 15 when I had my 1st two high flying homers...No matter where I toss them, they always comes back...I've been fascinated about their ability to come home and their intelligent on navigations...


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I raise Indian Fantails. I love their appearence and hence has only Fantails in my loft.
Now I am planning for a bigger loft wherein I might get some high-fliers (preferebly Persian).


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Egyptian Swifts are at the top of my list, we have 2 pair and their colors are so soft and misty.
Next come ferals, you've just gotta love their colors and additudes, 3rd. I would have to say the Modenas, I love their personalities, they always seem to have a stern look on their face.

But to be truthful I've never met a pigeon I didn't love


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Ferals are my favorite too. I've just always been fascinated with them, ever since my first rescue ("Dr. Moriarity") when I was a teenager. He was such a big tough guy! I think the colors are stunning. Also, what other "wild animals" will gather and engage in their natural behavior within a few feet of people. I mean, its really incredible when you think about it. Many people take them for granted because the wild pigeons are plentiful, we get used to seeing them. But it's amazing, wild animals totally ignoring our presence and doing what they do and we can just sit and watch, I love that. 

With the fancies, I'd have to say the Lahores are my favorite, I love how they stand all important and the coloring - so cool. Followed closely by the Old Style Frills/Satinettes and Seraphims, they're the most adorable to me... and (hee hee) the Pigmy Pouters. Love those guys!!! They all look like little birdie Crispin Glover's to me. 

I am hoping to get a pair of Lahores soon... and one day when I have the room, some Pouters. 

Is there a 12 step program for Pigeon Fanciers?

... Admitted we were powerless over pigeons. That our lives had become unmanageable? hehehe


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I picked my breed - the feral - because it was just there - there begging at the local parking lot. And it was free.  

I only have one, which I call Maggie, and she's only with me because she was injured and cannot fly anymore. She wouldn't survive long out in the wild in the condition she's in so she's with me.

She gives me company and I give her a place to stay. She gives me eggs and I give her food and water. It's a partnership, a friendship of sorts.

So far it's working.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I never picked a breed...they all picked me by getting lost or hurt! I have nothing but rescues and adoptions...mostly homers, a couple fantails, some ferals and a variety of doves.(and a few oops babies!) I have the doves in an aviary near the house so I can listen to them all night long.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

kippermom,
You are probably nice person so those birds find you. I suppose when those birds are injured and they call 911 they get your number instead.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I would have to say that the obvious reason I picked my breed was because I wanted to be a competative racer. I picked my particular family of racers (Warren Smith Birds) because they not only fit my bill as far as excelling at middle distance as young birds and have the record to prove it, but also they are absolutely gorgeous pigeons. After all you only race a few weekends a year. You have to clean up their poo every day! Personally, I want to have birds that are appealing to my eye in the loft as well as being competative racers.

Dan


----------



## highflyeramatur (Dec 16, 2008)

I currently raISE THEIF POUTERS I HAVE EVERSINCE I WAS A CHILD WITH MY FATHER THE REASON THAT I CHOSE THIS BREED IS BECAUSE OF THIER ELEGANCE IN FLIGHT INFLATING THIER LARGE CROPS TO SEDUCE THE FEMALE IN THE AIR AND LEAD HER BACK TO HIS NEST BOX.THERE ARE MANY BREED OF POUTER I KEEP GADITANOS AND JENIENSE. THE GADITANO IS MORE AGGRESSIVE IN HIS PERSUIT OF THE FEMALE WHILE THE JENIENSE IS MORE OF AN ACCOMPANYING BIRD IN FLIGHT AND SLOWLY TURNS THE FEMALE HOME.I WAS ALSO WONDERING ON A RECENT TRIP I TOOK TO BROOKLYN I LEARNED OF ANOTHER SPECIES OF PIGEON THE HIGH FLYER AND WAS TOLD AWSOME STORIES OF THE WARS IN THE AIR OVER NY.aND AM CURRENTLY REVAMPING MY ROOFTOP LOFT TO ACCOMADATE HIGHFLYERS DOES ANYONE KNOW WHER I CAN GET MY STARTER PAIRS?


----------



## highflyeramatur (Dec 16, 2008)

Heres a small video of my pouter http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dhGW9bj1MQ


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey highflyeramatur,

I didn't know that you can fly pouter. I thought they were show birds. How far can they fly?


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

I found out about pouters like a week ago.
And i am AMAZED at how they seduce a stray pigeon or feral back to their lofts.
I will be getting 2 pairs in a couple of days/weeks and i cant wait!


----------



## highflyeramatur (Dec 16, 2008)

*The pouter*

Hi Rod wel yes they can be flown but there is a differance between mine and the show ones mine are working thief pouters they are not bred to the show standard working pouters are bred for their traits which are Travels long distances,attacker(by this i mean chases after female),a good puller,so that he may pull the other bird back to ur loft,intellegent,seduictive,autoconservative(by this i mean he will not land on anyones loft but yours while in persuit of a mate,resistance,elegant flight,and good traper( meaning he lures the other bird in to his box.Its ar really graet sport some of the same rules from flying flights apply like mine once my nieghbor releases his hommers and thief pouters I put up my red flag that sybolizes the war has begun.Only differance is you only go to war when the other has captured one of yours and would not returned it.Then you go to war relaesing your best thief pouters to wage arial combat on his flock of homers and groups of pouters captureing as many as you can .The one in my youtube video El Viudo(the widow) i call him cause he's lost 4 females to hawk attacks.In the past month he has captured 16 homers, and 9 pouters.Which i proudly sold back to him $5 a homer,And $35 a pouter.Lol that will show him not to mess with my birds.Oh and rod it dpends on the cross of pouter you have on the distance they travel i had a gaditano racing homer cross this cross in spanish is called (media linea) or half breed i released it 50 miles away and it took him a while about 3 days but he returned .And el viudo my gaditano jeniense cross i release him here at my house and i have seen him working the ferals as far as 10 miles away which me and el viudo have a history that i would like to share with the forum if its ok with you guys its another example of the age old bond between pigeon and man.Oh and if your wondering el viudo is an old bird he's an 06 his totle number or captures is 52 Ans justin b4 i forget i sent you some tip via PM but i forgot teo tell you dont realese your birds with out marrying them first put the male and the female toghter for at least one or two weeks til you see them kissing and preening eachother once you see this its safe you wont have fly offs you can start by releaseing the male first and let him get to know the terrain for a couple of days then you can start releaseing them as a pair and the male will always bring the female back.But you have to marry them first.


----------



## highflyeramatur (Dec 16, 2008)

*War*

And if any of you guys want to hear more about the pigeon wars the rules of engagement and what to do and what not to do let me know to many these rules are unknown .As these are mostly unspoken rules and to a novice he/she might find themselves with no birds left in they're loft i would go into depth as to how to pepeare you birds for war if it has to come down to it i know war sounds kinda intense but this is what it is you might be friends on the ground but enemies in the air let me know and i will post how to prepare just incase.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

highflyeramatur said:


> And if any of you guys want to hear more about the pigeon wars the rules of engagement and what to do and what not to do let me know to many these rules are unknown .As these are mostly unspoken rules and to a novice he/she might find themselves with no birds left in they're loft i would go into depth as to how to pepeare you birds for war if it has to come down to it i know war sounds kinda intense but this is what it is you might be friends on the ground but enemies in the air let me know and i will post how to prepare just incase.


I am showing my ignorance here and I admit I know nothing about this, but it sounds to me like organized (somewhat) stealing. Correct me if I am wrong but it sounds like the idea is to steal everyone elses birds. What do you do with these birds once you have stollen them? You can't fly them again can you? Seems to me that one would either soon have no birds or have more than he could care for. Something about this just doesn't sound right to me, but then again, I said I am totally ignorant about this.

Dan


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

highflyeramatur said:


> Hi Rod wel yes they can be flown but there is a differance between mine and the show ones mine are working thief pouters they are not bred to the show standard working pouters are bred for their traits which are Travels long distances,attacker(by this i mean chases after female),a good puller,so that he may pull the other bird back to ur loft,intellegent,seduictive,autoconservative(by this i mean he will not land on anyones loft but yours while in persuit of a mate,resistance,elegant flight,and good traper( meaning he lures the other bird in to his box.Its ar really graet sport some of the same rules from flying flights apply like mine once my nieghbor releases his hommers and thief pouters I put up my red flag that sybolizes the war has begun.Only differance is you only go to war when the other has captured one of yours and would not returned it.Then you go to war relaesing your best thief pouters to wage arial combat on his flock of homers and groups of pouters captureing as many as you can .The one in my youtube video El Viudo(the widow) i call him cause he's lost 4 females to hawk attacks.In the past month he has captured 16 homers, and 9 pouters.Which i proudly sold back to him $5 a homer,And $35 a pouter.Lol that will show him not to mess with my birds.Oh and rod it dpends on the cross of pouter you have on the distance they travel i had a gaditano racing homer cross this cross in spanish is called (media linea) or half breed i released it 50 miles away and it took him a while about 3 days but he returned .And el viudo my gaditano jeniense cross i release him here at my house and i have seen him working the ferals as far as 10 miles away which me and el viudo have a history that i would like to share with the forum if its ok with you guys its another example of the age old bond between pigeon and man.Oh and if your wondering el viudo is an old bird he's an 06 his totle number or captures is 52 Ans justin b4 i forget i sent you some tip via PM but i forgot teo tell you dont realese your birds with out marrying them first put the male and the female toghter for at least one or two weeks til you see them kissing and preening eachother once you see this its safe you wont have fly offs you can start by releaseing the male first and let him get to know the terrain for a couple of days then you can start releaseing them as a pair and the male will always bring the female back.But you have to marry them first.


All this sounds so stupid. Whats the fun in taking other peoples birds?


----------



## highflyeramatur (Dec 16, 2008)

*Hi learning*

Hey there learning i'm lad you ask its not being ignorant yes in away it is stealing but thats how your thief pouters quality is detrmined the object is to capture as many of your competitions birds as posiable .However you dont always keep the birds your theif pouter brings back if you know the person and their your friend like i said in the previous post friends on the ground might be your enemy in the air but once you've captured thier bird you can return them at no charge trade them for one of his or hers that he has in his her stock or or sell them back. This is how your working pouter gains recognition and value the one i have in the video he a is valued at $250.00 as he has never been captured by anyone and has many capture of his own.
Its kinda tricky though you dont reallky have to train a thief pouter to steal its in thier genes .The part of stealing and deactivating anothers loft only happens during war usually started by the other party by capturing your bird
and not retuning it trading or selling it back thats when war is declared you inform that individual once you ask and try to bargain with him and he refuses then you tell him ok prepare for war. Ofcourse no oe but you and that individual would know about the war so thats where the red flag goes into play you put it up so that the other flyers know whats going on they have the option of joining in the war or not letting thier birds go while the flags are raised. You then release your best thiefs male and female alike and watch as one pulls the other to opposing lofts it really beautiful as long as both parties understand its not personal to an extent once its all over at least here we return eachothers captured birds shake eachothers hands sit down and have a cold one while talking about what went on in the air that day . Now in places like cuba i say this cause this is my background and i have lived it For a good thief pouter in so9me cases people with resort to blows if thiers is not returned upon request. This is something i do not condone but it does happen even here in miami from time to time to time i use to fly mine in a municipality called hialeah fl and what i would do is i had my loft set up as a repeater trap my pouter could come and go as he pleased usually just bringing back ferals from the area then one morning at around 0945 i get a knock on the door i opened and got punched in the face.I dint know what was going on then i hear him say gimme my bird i saw her land in you loft. i hadnt even been outside yet. So yes unfortuanlty we di reort to blows cause he didnt have the desency to ask me to check instead he hit me i would have gladly returned his bird if he had given me the chance. But i had rude awakening lol.avoid this at all cost lol in the chances of this hap-pening here in the u.s. are slim to none but it does but it is a wonderful sport when played accordingly.


----------



## highflyeramatur (Dec 16, 2008)

*again let me explain with out wrtiting to much*

thief pouters this is what they are made for sometimes you release them and they do whats in thier genes and seduce another pigeon and bring them back 
you return the bird to the owner you dont keep them if its a feral you relese them back to the wild. Its all in good fun you dont kill eachother ther is no anaomasity between the flyers when its pouter vs pouter its a game to see who has the best bird in the air just like racing pigeons they are tossed hundreds of miles away and you wait and see who is the fastest and who has the best homing instinct . with thief pouters its who has the strongest flyer with good seduction in the air and is able to pull the others female home you usually get toghter with the ppl in ur nieghborhood that have them and set a date. sometimes you place bets or try to see which bird has the better qualities during the competition (war) and then that bird will be bred with one that shares the same qualities.


----------



## highflyeramatur (Dec 16, 2008)

*there are many birds for differ*

i dont see anything wrong with it if the rules are in place thats like if i say its stupid to racing homing pigeons which i dont i think its . Its really cool that you release these birds in a place they've never been and they make thier way home. But these wars in the sky go back as far as 2000 b.c in turkey with a breed of highflyers. http://www.turkishtumblers.com/War.htm
Or the roof top wars that went on for years in Ny city between highflights http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9B00E6DD123AF932A15756C0A9669C8B63. I love my working pouters i enjoy thier galant flight just as any other pigeon fancier. in my nieghbor hood when there is war even people that dont have pigeons come out to admire their flight and large crops and they seduce the female in the air time and time again so far i have been able to educate 8 famlies in my neighborhood on not just pouters but on homing pigeons rollers highflights and other breeds and some of them have even begun to build small lofts in thier yards. I started my neighbor which showed interst in thief pouters with two pairs that i had and gave to him he currently has 25 thei pouters and him and his family thank me everytime they see me cause it gives them something to do as a family his kids love the birds and the sport of working thief pouters.I thought this forum was to educate eachother on differnt breeds and differen walks of life not to insult eachother calling our hobbies stupid. Im sorry to those who had nothing to do with this response but i care for my birds just as any true fancier does that my sport might be differnt tha yours yes but its how its played i didnt set the rules i only abide by them. If anyone has any questions feel free to ask i'd be glad to answer i my title might be squab on the froum but i've been raising pouters for 16 years . And i will go to bat for my birds with anyone at anytime dont call my birds or my sport stupid as i respect everyones points of views.


----------



## highflyeramatur (Dec 16, 2008)

*some of my birds in flight*


----------



## highflyeramatur (Dec 16, 2008)

*my babies*









Dont know how this one looks its kinda blury on my pc


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

highflyeramatur said:


> Hey there learning i'm lad you ask its not being ignorant yes in away it is stealing but thats how your thief pouters quality is detrmined the object is to capture as many of your competitions birds as posiable .However you dont always keep the birds your theif pouter brings back if you know the person and their your friend like i said in the previous post friends on the ground might be your enemy in the air but once you've captured thier bird you can return them at no charge trade them for one of his or hers that he has in his her stock or or sell them back. This is how your working pouter gains recognition and value the one i have in the video he a is valued at $250.00 as he has never been captured by anyone and has many capture of his own.
> Its kinda tricky though you dont reallky have to train a thief pouter to steal its in thier genes .The part of stealing and deactivating anothers loft only happens during war usually started by the other party by capturing your bird
> and not retuning it trading or selling it back thats when war is declared you inform that individual once you ask and try to bargain with him and he refuses then you tell him ok prepare for war. Ofcourse no oe but you and that individual would know about the war so thats where the red flag goes into play you put it up so that the other flyers know whats going on they have the option of joining in the war or not letting thier birds go while the flags are raised. You then release your best thiefs male and female alike and watch as one pulls the other to opposing lofts it really beautiful as long as both parties understand its not personal to an extent once its all over at least here we return eachothers captured birds shake eachothers hands sit down and have a cold one while talking about what went on in the air that day . Now in places like cuba i say this cause this is my background and i have lived it For a good thief pouter in so9me cases people with resort to blows if thiers is not returned upon request. This is something i do not condone but it does happen even here in miami from time to time to time i use to fly mine in a municipality called hialeah fl and what i would do is i had my loft set up as a repeater trap my pouter could come and go as he pleased usually just bringing back ferals from the area then one morning at around 0945 i get a knock on the door i opened and got punched in the face.I dint know what was going on then i hear him say gimme my bird i saw her land in you loft. i hadnt even been outside yet. So yes unfortuanlty we di reort to blows cause he didnt have the desency to ask me to check instead he hit me i would have gladly returned his bird if he had given me the chance. But i had rude awakening lol.avoid this at all cost lol in the chances of this hap-pening here in the u.s. are slim to none but it does but it is a wonderful sport when played accordingly.


O.K. I will let this fall in the "to each his own" category. In my mind the difference between this and racing is that in racing you are strictly comparing their performance abilities where here the goal is to take other peoples property. Yes, I understand that there is suposed to be an unwritten law that the birds are returned in one form or another, but this doesn't always happen in which case a crime has been committed. Anyway, I am not going to pass judgement. You are entitled to enjoy your birds as you see fit...as long as no laws are being broken. Good luck to you and be sure to return the birds you steal!

Dan


----------



## highflyeramatur (Dec 16, 2008)

lol will do dan the last post wasnt toward you some one called me stupid


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree people dont have to always be so quick to judge things they dont understand ... and theres no reason for anyone to be calling some one stupid either its just not nice ,we are not put here to be judgemental of others as we are no better then them we are put here to make a differance in a positive way in any way we can 

p.s. your birds are beautiful thanks for sharing


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think I can call this sport seduction war. I don't mind the game if both parties are friendly with each other and there was understanding. Obviously if my pigeons got captured and I don't want to be in the game, I want to ask my birds to be returned free else I would call it stealing. 

I play computer games long time ago. I was avid player of counterstrike and other games where you capture flags(Unreal). I think there is similarity with this thief pouter sport. As long as no one complains, them maybe it is "ok." But I still don't want my birds captured.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

well in NY they still go about trying to steal others birds with the huge flocks of flying flights , thats a known fact so I see no differenece with this type of birds as well been going on for ages as far as I have read


----------



## highflyeramatur (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello i'd like to thank you guys for your understanding ''seduction war'' i like that thats a good name cause in the end thats what it is. and yes we return the birds and if its another breed from someone elses flock thats not in the game we release them and return.


----------



## highflyeramatur (Dec 16, 2008)

*A video of my theif pouter workin*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_AtlgQk9Sc


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krDeXWg2EzQ


I hope you guys enjoyed my videos let me know what you think.


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

What Highfliermatur said was the most info ive ever had on these birds.
And what he said..is exactly why i decided to get some Thief Pouters.
I think they are amazing. And thats that.

But 'some people' have to be so ignorant about what these birds are bred for...

Meh? 

HighFlier- I hope my birds can Seduce as good as yours. :]


----------

